# stomach still bloated 3 months after failed cycle



## nelly1103

Anyone still have a bloated stomach after failed cycle ? Mine is still very swollen three months later I put on lots of weight going from size 8 to 12  
Any advice ?


----------



## moonshine170676

Hi nelly

I put on a stone and a bit during my cycle in nov. I haven't lost it yet but the crazy thing is the shape of my belly...it's like a bloated or pregnant belly!!! So I reckon it must be normal! I sure hope it is lol


----------



## Onegoodembryo

Hi girls

I also put on a lot of weight with both my cycles and also lost my fitness so am now struggling to lose it as can barely get round the park!  During IVF our oestrogen levels sky rocket which causes fat to be deposited on hips and tummy and also we tend to exercise less and eat more! It is natural to put on a bit of weight.  Just keep up with the exercise in between cycles and try and be as healthy as possible (within reason!) and it should slowly come off.  Shame it is just reaching summer....I could really do with another winter with my belly hidden under baggy jumpers!  

That said, I am off for a run! Good luck with the weight loss and your next cycles! Fingers crossed we will be fatties for a good reason! 

OGE


----------



## nelly1103

yeah hopefully that will come true for us all i wouldnt mind the big belly then, i just feel so exhausted doing the easiest tasks, im used to being a petite 8 i didnt realise id put on soooo much weight, dont get me wrong im loving the bigger boobs and more of a butt but the stomach is just horrible i have like four tyres omgggg its horrible, im so scared i will put on even more weight when i start my next cycle in 2 weeks time.......
i called the dundee clinic to see if its normal and the head nurse was very rude and very unhelpful.


----------



## LilyFlower..

I have found that I do put some weight on but maybe 5lbs or so.  Just try and be sensible with what you eat and try and do 1 hours walking exercise a day and it'll make all the difference.

BTW not surprised with your comment about the nurse at Ninewells!  I never found them very reassuring or considerate to my feelings.


----------



## Lfey

Hi Ladies, After my cycle in March i felt really bloated for ages. I never gained weight in terms of going up in clothes sizes etc, but i wasnt right round my middle. Anyway i went to Holland and Barratt and got some Aloe Vera juice that helps the digestive system (and is disgusting), milk thistle tablets which help cleanse the liver and some african mango tablets which id read were good for weight loss. I used all 3 for maybe a week and the bloatedness was gone. I know everybody is different but it may be worth giving it a shot. 

Fingers crossed you get yourselve back to normal xx


----------



## Sarapd

I put on a stone during my first cycle in January and no amount of exercise or diet would shift it. Now I'm in my 2WW doing absolutely nothing and eating loads and I've lost around 4lbs!  It has to be down to hormones going slightly haywire.  
Sara. xx


----------



## AK2014

Oh I am so glad I found this thread! I was getting so depressed with my belly after my two cancelled cycles! I went from a size 10 to 12 but still not comfy in my clothes! I can't wait to get home from work everyday to get into my fat trousers even though eat healthy, I do 30 mins of cardio 4 times a week and a pump and Pilates class twice a week! So depressing but knowing it's not my age but the hormones doing this makes me feel a lot better ;-) thanks girls xxx


----------

